# Costco contaminated frozen berry mix



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

These days, buying organic does not guarantee purity against what could be harmful to humans.

Apparently even organic can get contaminated somehow with virus, Hepatitis A?

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...erries-linked-to-13-cases-of-hepatitis-a.html

So not only can you get listeria from cuts of meats, but a host of other germs from food handlers, employees sick reporting to work and coughing,
contaminated water to wash products (as it may in this case?)
e-coli found in some processed foods, and other pathogens..nice!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Organic certification was never a guarantee of purity or nutritiousness.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Organic always means a higher risk of contamination because food is not treated in a standard manner which may involve food irradiation or other similar techniques.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Fruit is mainly made up of water. If the fruit is grown in an area with contaminated water, regardless of the method of growing, what do you think will happen to the fruit? With our food production being global, we are bound to import global issues, I don't know why people are surprised by this.

It probably also doesn't help that our hypochondriac attitude, where we never expose ourselves to the "dirty" real world, has probably hampered our natural defences called an immune system...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> Fruit is mainly made up of water. If the fruit is grown in an area with contaminated water, regardless of the method of growing, what do you think will happen to the fruit? With our food production being global, we are bound to import global issues, I don't know why people are surprised by this.
> 
> It probably also doesn't help that our hypochondriac attitude, where we never expose ourselves to the "dirty" real world, has probably hampered our natural defences called an immune system...



This was imported frozen fruit mix from ??? countries by a importer under the NATURES "Touch"...ie; after eating this product you could be
"touched' by nature.

I recently saw garlic sold in Loblaws with "grown in China" label. WTF??? Isn't Canada have enough land to grow garlic ourselves?
Why should we import vegetables that we can grow ourselves and store over the winter.?

Oh, I see, Loblaws can make more profit by importing garlic from China, possibly grown in contaminated soils with human waste as fertilizer..yuck!



> Hepatitis A is a serious liver disease caused by the Hepatitis A virus. While some people are asymptomatic, others will experience fatigue, nausea, vomiting, jaundice, fever, loss of appetite and other symptoms. The disease rarely causes death and while there is no treatment, most people will recover after the disease runs its course, according to the Canadian Liver Foundation.
> 
> Nature’s Touch says the*fruit involved in the recall were sourced from Chile, Serbia, Bulgaria and Turkey*.


Source: 
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...n-berry-hepatitis-a-outbreak/article29677157/


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I have my doubts about much of the 'organic' market. Seems to me that it is not very well regulated. How do I really know if I am getting organic product? Because it says so on the label? Pick up a can of pineapple in your grocery store and chances it will have 'Product of Canada" imprinted on the label. Just because it is processed and canned in Canada. 

It also seems to me that if someone can get an extra ten or twenty percent by calling a product organic when it is not, and get away with it, then the inevitable will happen. It is like white coffee beans from some countries. They are not white...they have simply been chemically bleached and sold as white because of the premium value of this bean.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

fraser said:


> I have my doubts about much of the 'organic' market. Seems to me that it is not very well regulated.


 I agree..that is why I don't generally buy organic..without a paper trail leading back to the grower, you have NO idea and have to trust/believe the store and
in most cases, the supermarket is interested in their bottom line and what their customers are looking for.

For instance; Organic BANANAS ..Freshco sells regular bananas (grown in Costa Rica) for about 67c per lb. They also have bananas with an organic label
wrapped around the bananas for 99c a lb.

IMO, its the same bananas grown on the same banana plantation..all the grower has to do is put up a sign demarcation of a few banana trees labelled "organic'
and charge more. it's all organic, but of course, like everything else these days..there is more profit to be made in "organic'. 



> It also seems to me that if someone can get an extra ten or twenty percent by calling a product organic when it is not, and get away with it, then the inevitable will happen. It is like white coffee beans from some countries. They are not white...they have simply been chemically bleached and sold as white because of the premium value of this bean.


Processed in a 'organic facility" by workers that are certified "organic produce' workers...cough! Achoo!..whoops..sorry about
the virus in your organic coffee pal!:biggrin:

*Do you trust the "organic label ?"
*http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.ca/en/article/organic-food-label-questioned/


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

carverman said:


> ... I recently saw garlic sold in Loblaws with "grown in China" label. WTF???


Having struggled to find anything other than Chinese garlic in most Canadian grocery stores (USA seems to be the next up) for over five years - you might have noticed recently but the shift for grocers seems to have happened quite a while ago.




carverman said:


> ... Isn't Canada have enough land to grow garlic ourselves?
> Why should we import vegetables that we can grow ourselves and store over the winter.?
> Oh, I see, Loblaws can make more profit by importing garlic from China ...


That would be a main part but a steady supply plus economies of scale likely factor in as well.
(At least that was the claim when the last tender fruit canning company in Ontario closed in 2008.)

After growing winter garlic in the garden ... I doubt I will go back to buying US garlic in the grocery stores.


If there are growers nearby, buying direct or the local farmer's market are the more likely sources.


Cheers


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Eclectic12 said:


> Having struggled to find anything other than Chinese garlic in most Canadian grocery stores (USA seems to be the next up) for over five years - you might have noticed recently but *the shift for grocers seems to have happened quite a while ago.*


 ... and alot while ago with non-grocery products such as those Topper-Cell batteries at DOL that carverman was so fond of testing with. :biggrin:




> That would be a main part but a steady supply plus economies of scale likely factor in as well.
> (At least that was the claim when the last tender fruit canning company in Ontario closed in 2008.)
> 
> After growing *winter garlic in the garden *... I doubt I will go back to buying US garlic in the grocery stores.


 .. .and pretty soon we won't have to rely on foreign producers when we have urban farmers such as Eclectic12 growing winter garlic in the garden. Btw, how do you grow winter garlic in -20c weather with 2 feet of snow/ice in the garden? :biggrin:


On a serious note, some city-slicking agriculturalists are growing produce on roof tops of condos, highrises and hotels ...e.g.http://www.ryerson.ca/carrotcity/board_pages/rooftops/fairmont.html


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... and alot while ago with non-grocery products such as those Topper-Cell batteries at DOL. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> .. .and pretty soon we won't have to rely on foreign producers when we have urban farmers such as Eclectic12 growing winter garlic in the garden. Btw, how do you grow winter garlic in -20c weather with 2 feet of snow/ice in the garden? :biggrin:


Easy. you put the garlic cloves (bulbs) in a POT of organic soil, put it under gro-lux florescent lamps when the green shoots appear and give it water once a week, sparingly. 

this is similar to Mari-Juana..that can be grown indoors during the cold winters and the best part..it keeps Dracula and other
evil spirits away.

But this is the way, most winter garlic is grown..you can plant seeds in the fall.

http://www.canada.com/story.html?id=4aa80fb2-5cf9-4a8f-b111-5b2829748f67


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Processed in a 'organic facility" by workers that are certified "organic produce' workers...cough! Achoo!..whoops..sorry about
> the virus in your organic coffee pal!:biggrin:


 ... you can't get more organic and cheaper than this! 

http://modernfarmer.com/2015/06/elephant-poop-coffee-get-it-if-you-can/



> *Elephant Poop Coffee: Get It If You Can*
> 
> The world’s most expensive coffee sells for about *$13 for an espresso-sized portion of regular-brewed coffee*. The beans used to make it are produced in only one small area, by workers who are paid well, and the entire operation can only produce about 440 pounds per season. This year, due to increased demand, the entire run of coffee beans is sold out. To get a cup, you’ll have to book a flight to Singapore, Hong Kong or Thailand and visit a select few five-star hotels. Or head to Texas, but call first. Cups of *Black Ivory Coffee* are going fast. ...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Eclectic12 said:


> After growing winter garlic in the garden ... I doubt I will go back to buying US garlic in the grocery stores.
> 
> 
> If there are growers nearby, buying direct or the local farmer's market are the more likely sources.


There is an annual Garlic Festival in Perth Ontario every fall. Also there is a true organic farm right next to me (Silver Springs) that people claim has the best garlic in these parts. The farm is posts a sign every year and sells out quickly. I will try to get my share this year.



> More than 120 volunteers came out last week to harvest more than 40,000 bulbs of garlic at Silver Spring Farm in Ottawa. A sale of this garlic, to benefit people with developmental disabilities,


http://ottawacitizen.com/life/food/everythings-coming-up-garlic

Garlic..mmmmm..garlic bread, garlic-dill pickles, garlic ice cream, garlic cream cheese (cake)...


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Easy. you put the garlic cloves (bulbs) in a POT of organic soil, put it under gro-lux florescent lamps when the green shoots appear and give it water once a week, sparingly.
> 
> this is similar to Mari-Juana..that can be grown indoors during the cold winters and the best part..it keeps Dracula and other
> evil spirits away.
> ...


 ... as per the (2006!) article $4K for 12,000 bulbs = $.33333 per bulb (not sure if this is inclusive of all costs, bulb, soil, electricity, water, etc., and excluding labour) .. not sure this would be considered "economically" feasible for CMFrs ... :biggrin: 

Now the taste of these home-grown-out-of-this-earth taste bulbs is another story though!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... you can't get more organic and cheaper than this!


Hmm??..elephant dung coffee or civet dung coffee? You choose.

That has to be cruel joke. Hopefully there is no other health claims from this..I'll stick to my Tim Hortons roast and Zavida coffee. 

organic is now the "grand deception"....


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... as per the (2006!) article $4K for 12,000 bulbs = $.33333 per bulb (not sure if this is inclusive of all costs, bulb, soil, electricity, water, etc., and excluding labour) .. not sure this would be considered "economically" feasible for CMFrs ... :biggrin:
> 
> Now the taste of these home-grown-out-of-this-earth taste bulbs is another story though!


Real garlic that you grow yourself (depending on the variety, has enough pungent aroma to keep everyone away for a couple days..it's great for your circulation,complexion and whatever else ails you.

Beav..if you could forgo yourself all that processed contaminated food and exist on garlic, wheat grass, kale and goats cheese..yak milk, 
you too could live to be a 100 and look as beautiful as a 20 year old. This is the magic of those organic foods.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> There is an annual Garlic Festival in Perth Ontario every fall. Also there is a true organic farm right next to me (Silver Springs) that people claim has the best garlic in these parts. The farm is posts a sign every year and sells out quickly. I will try to get my share this year.
> 
> http://ottawacitizen.com/life/food/everythings-coming-up-garlic
> 
> Garlic..mmmmm..garlic bread, garlic-dill pickles, garlic ice cream, garlic cream cheese (cake)...


 ... interesting ... haven't seen a dedicated "garlic" only producing farm around the GTA, let alone festival. Garlic ice-cream? Sweet or spicy? 

I would go for the garlic scapes before harvesting the bulbs - scapes are great as steam-alone veggies or as stir-fries.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... and pretty soon we won't have to rely on foreign producers when we have urban farmers such as Eclectic12 growing winter garlic in the garden. Btw, how do you grow winter garlic in -20c weather with 2 feet of snow/ice in the garden? :biggrin:


Plant the cloves in late Oct/early Nov ... I have planted as late as mid December. A bunch of web sites say garlic cares about weeds but I haven't noticed any difference whether I weed or not. Harvest in July, during a dry period then let the bulbs dry. 

The few others I have met who grow it are planting the spring and harvesting in the fall.

One of the reasons I like it is that the rodents ignore it and go for the tomatoes, lettuce etc. My co-worker gave me about six bulbs that the cloves were split out to be planted in about a twelve by ten plot. I separated the bigger bulbs to use as seed where the for cooking bulbs were about fifty four.

The garlic roots as shallow so growing them in containers (if one only has a balcony) or indoors year round works.
http://www.rodalesorganiclife.com/garden/indoor-garlic-plants
http://garlicshaker.com/blog/more-than-just-a-hobby-growing-garlic-indoors-/

I have not tested the idea but I recall one article saying that where one is growing indoors and the sunlight is not sufficient, a fluorescent lamp will fill in nicely.


Cheers


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> *Real garlic *that you grow yourself (depending on the variety, has enough pungent aroma to keep everyone away for a couple days..it's great for your circulation,complexion and whatever else ails you..


 ... what's "real" garlic? I'm sure even those you grow yourself are some off-springs of imported garlic. 




> Beav..if you could forgo yourself all that processed contaminated food and exist on garlic, wheat grass, kale and goats cheese..yak milk,
> you too could live to be a 100 and look as beautiful as a 20 year old. This is the magic of those organic foods.


 ... and what does all these "beautifying" organic foods have in common? Water - contaminated water - so much for living to be 100 ... and no need to look 20 year old as I do look 20 anyways.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... as per the (2006!) article $4K for 12,000 bulbs = $.33333 per bulb (not sure if this is inclusive of all costs, bulb, soil, electricity, water, etc., and excluding labour) ...


Did the link get taken down?
The links I am seeing are from 2016, 2015 etc.



Beaver101 said:


> ... not sure this would be considered "economically" feasible for CMFrs ... :biggrin:


If that's what it works out to ... sure. Without the link, it is hard to tell if the costs apply.

At the same time, the ginger plant in a pot at the back sliding door and the tropical plant in a pot in the front window had no problems with the winter without any adjustments to the temperature that I already have to pay to heat the house.

The out of pocket costs I could see for adding some garlic in pots is water (pretty cheap). I have lots of seed garlic.

So it looks to me that only those trying to go on a large scale or have some sort of special circumstance would fall into the expensive category.




Beaver101 said:


> ... Now the taste of these home-grown-out-of-this-earth taste bulbs is another story though!


That's what most people I give away garlic to say. Most have gardens so I don't understand why more aren't growing it.


Cheers


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Eclectic12 said:


> Plant the cloves in late Oct/early Nov ... I have planted as late as mid December. A bunch of web sites say garlic cares about weeds but I haven't noticed any difference whether I weed or not. Harvest in July, during a dry period then let the bulbs dry.
> 
> The few others I have met who grow it are planting the spring and harvesting in the fall.
> 
> One of the reasons I like it is that the* rodents ignore it and go for the tomatoes, lettuce etc*. ...


 ... are you sure? Those city squirrels in my backyard dig up and eat everything!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Eclectic12 said:


> Did the link get taken down?
> The links I am seeing are from 2016, 2015 etc.


 ... here's the link I saw ... http://www.canada.com/story.html?id=4aa80fb2-5cf9-4a8f-b111-5b2829748f67 or headline: 



> *Plant garlic in the fall; it loves the cold winter
> *
> Garlic is not a difficult crop to grow, says Daniel Brisebois of the Tourne-Sol Co-operative Farm in les Cèdres, 50 kilometres west of Montreal. It’s a forgiving one, not vulnerable to that many pests or diseases.
> 
> ...


 ... oh, it's from 2008, not 2006.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... interesting ... haven't seen a dedicated "garlic" only producing farm around the GTA, let alone festival.


Reserve your spot then as Sept 18th, 2016 is coming fast.
http://www.torontogarlicfestival.ca/




Beaver101 said:


> ... Garlic ice-cream? Sweet or spicy?


It is not clear ... you might have to take a road trip to the Niagara one that offered three garlic ice cream flavours.
http://www.travelandescape.ca/2013/08/how-to-get-smelly-ontarios-garlic-festivals/




Beaver101 said:


> ... I would go for the garlic scapes before harvesting the bulbs - scapes are great as steam-alone veggies or as stir-fries.


Not pungent enough for stuff like ... http://allrecipes.com/recipe/189590/chicken-with-40-cloves-of-garlic/


Cheers


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Grow everything yourself. Will save you lots of $ and you'll know exactly what's in your food.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... here's the link I saw ... http://www.canada.com/story.html?id=4aa80fb2-5cf9-4a8f-b111-5b2829748f67 or headline: ... oh, it's from 2008, not 2006.


Ahh ... the fall part had me jumping by the cost numbers on the first pass and then the date meant I skipped the article. :biggrin:

For a commercial setup that is planting large quantities in one pass the first time ... maybe.


If one sweet talks another gardener ... next to nothing or a future favour. 

If one is out of luck, CT has the McKenszie Gardens three pack of bulbs for $2.79 a bag. I'd have to check but I'd be surprised if that wasn't four cloves a bulb to end up with twelve plants. Where one wants to scale up, one will need good growth ... but I've typically has six or more cloves per plant harvested. Assume three plants die (I don't think I've lost than many in a single season) and a more conservative clove count of four - there is thirty six potential plants in two years.

As long as the growing conditions are good ... scaling up does not seem difficult.


Cheers


*PS*

If I were trying to grow garlic for a living - I am not sure why I'd add to my costs by buying bulbs for seeds every year. I would use the multiplier to get rid of the seed cost.

The article itself says


> “We recommend to growers to start small and save their own garlic to replant ...”


I'd expect a bright CMF type to follow such advice, right?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

http://arstechnica.com/science/2016...ning-to-us-in-our-salad-bowls-to-get-re-peed/


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Eclectic12 said:


> I have not tested the idea but I recall one article saying that where one is growing indoors and the sunlight is not sufficient, a fluorescent lamp will fill in nicely.
> Cheers


The standard daylight or even "warm light" florescent is a filtered light spectrum depending on what phosphor coating they use in the tube.

The best tubes for growing plants that depend on a certain spectrum of daylight is what they called in the trade name "gro-lux".
Usually two 40 watt tubes are sufficient and don't set the hydro meter spinning like some of the more powerful sodium vapour lamps that draw, a lot of power. Like any other plant that depends on daylight and nightime, you have to put the gro-lux tubes
on a timer that provides 12 hrs of light and 12 hrs of dark for photosynthesis to occur.

http://parkseed.com/48-inch-40-watt-gro-lux-wide-spectrum-fluorescent-tubes-pack-of-2/p/06872-PK-2/

Unfortunately these days, most of the building supply stores only carry those 32watt power saver tubes that are next to useless, and they only sell the 32 watt fixtures for them. 
Finding 40 watt wide spectrum gro-lux florescent tubes these days is like 'pulling hen's teeth"...(pun).


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... what's "real" garlic? I'm sure even those you grow yourself are some off-springs of imported garlic.
> Real garlic is the good stuff grown by local growers or TRUSTED SOURCES. Not the chinese stuff sold in most grocery stores, grown in contaminated soils.
> have you ever seen garlic sold at Loblaws sold as "organic'..of course not..because it has lots of impurities in it.
> 
> ...


If you drink contaminated municipal water, yes you will not live to be 100..too many things still in that water. Chlorine for one, not good for your skin or other organs even if you flush it out. What I am drinking now is pi-mag water. it's a special water tank with a 4 stage filter PLUS these special rocks from Okinawa, that change the molecular structure of the water. It helps the body to flush out contaminates.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Garlic ice cream..yes there is a few commercial flavours of it..but it isn't very popular because it has too much sugar in it. 

http://www.saveur.com/article/recipes/roasted-garlic-ice-cream


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> If you drink contaminated municipal water, yes you will not live to be 100..too many things still in that water. Chlorine for one, not good for your skin or other organs even if you flush it out. What I am drinking now is pi-mag water. it's a special water tank with a 4 stage filter PLUS these special rocks from Okinawa, that change the molecular structure of the water. It helps the body to flush out contaminates.


 ... rocks from Okinawa, Japan? 

A quick google showed up this about the goodness of PI Water - 
http://www.chem1.com/CQ/piwaterbunk.html


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Eclectic12 said:


> Not pungent enough for stuff like ... http://allrecipes.com/recipe/189590/chicken-with-40-cloves-of-garlic/


 .. 40 cloves-of-garlic chicken? Whoa! Be sure not to open your windows so as to not offend your neighbours ... with this garlic recipe definitely need to grow 12,000 bulbs! :biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... rocks from Okinawa, Japan?
> 
> A quick google showed up this about the goodness of PI Water -
> http://www.chem1.com/CQ/piwaterbunk.html


 We are getting a long way off topic but... there appears to be just as many arguments FOR as AGAINST.

http://www.ei-resource.org/common-chemical-contaminants-of-municipal-water/


My friend who is a long time user of the Nikken pi-mag water filter is a believer and convinced me to try it.
It was expensive ($500), but it does seem to do something besides just filter water. If I drink it, I pee a lot, but then, I suppose if
you drink 2 liters of water ( or 2 cups of coffee) you will be pee-ing sooner or later.

yes,I know that pretty much most of this special water filtration is based on unfounded science..but maybe, maybe..there is still something to it?

Nikken also offers two devices that are supposed to create PiMag water:



> "The Nikken PiMag Optimizer II ... features a pi ring of special coral that comes from the deep ocean. This ring contains calcium carbonate, *a mineral used in Japan as a natural way to modify water's acid/alkaline balance.* Powerful rotating magnets produce a complex magnetic field, and the vortex action adds oxygen."
> 
> "The PiMag Aqua Pour can provide you with Nikken PiMag water no matter where you are. It’s a portable waterworks — producing PiMag water without electricity or plumbing. The Aqua Pour features several stages of filtration, including carbon, ion exchange resin and zeolite. Pi ceramics are in the filter, to impart “the water of life.” Final stage filtration consists of mineral stones, and Nikken Magnetic Technology completes the process."
> 
> No evidence is offered to suggest that these devices are any more useful than an ordinary filter-equipped water pitcher. The claims relating to magnets, enhanced oxygen content, vibrations, pi-particles and acid/alkaline balance are scientifcally absurd.


Here's the thing I want to know..how efficient is the municipal water filtratiion system..lots of hormones and chemicals from drugs
get flushed down the toilet.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

carverman said:


> Here's the thing I want to know..how efficient is the municipal water filtratiion system..lots of hormones and chemicals from drugs
> get flushed down the toilet.


Yes we are getting far afield from the original topic but:

You live in Ottawa so it is easy to pull the reports from their site.

As someone who is somewhat familiar with water purification technologies, a simple charcoal filter is all you need to get rid of chlorine from drinking water. The whole idea that you need iron in the water, i.e. the PiMag water that you talking about is pretty much bunk. You will probably get more from a regular diet or if needed, iron supplements. Ion exchange resin and zeolite are nice, but if you are really concerned about hormones, and want true ultra-pure water, you need to go with reverse osmosis. Otherwise you could probably get away with ultrafiltration given that municipal water is already treated. Here is a link to compare the technologies. 

The idea about "optimizing" water is also a really bad claim. You can't "break down" the size of a water molecule.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> Yes we are getting far afield from the original topic but:
> 
> You live in Ottawa so it is easy to pull the reports from their site.
> 
> The idea about "optimizing" water is also a really bad claim. You can't "break down" the size of a water molecule.


i think it is more to do with the PH of the water..although water is normally PH.7.0. The rocks from Okinawa have some properties that change the PH ever so
slightly and akaline foods and water is good for the body. Claims on line that cancer cannot get establish if you are more akaline..of course that may be
all bunk too.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

carverman said:


> i think it is more to do with the PH of the water..although water is normally PH.7.0. The rocks from Okinawa have some properties that change the PH ever so
> slightly and akaline foods and water is good for the body. Claims on line that cancer cannot get establish if you are more akaline..of course that may be
> all bunk too.


Bunk it is. The human body actually regulates its pH and the stomach uses hydrochloric acid to digest food. We are talking about pH 2-3. Something slightly alkaline of pH 8 is not going to do a heck of a lot.

For reference, here's something about the alkaline diet: https://authoritynutrition.com/the-alkaline-diet-myth/

Keep in mind the that they consider meats and eggs as acidic and grains and vegetables as alkaline. Nothing new here, reduction of meat and increase of vegetables and fruits have been shown to help with weight loss.


----------

